

Google exposes search algorithm secrets - michjeanty
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2217432/google-partially-open-search

======
Create
1\. GOOG promises(?) to "expose search algorithm secrets".

Nothing earth-shattering has been exposed [like MS promises to be
interoperable and open, see OSL and ODF support...]

2\. Nobody ever said, that what you see is what you get from them [like search
results given by exposed algorithms]

------
mattdennewitz
fwiw, i think explaining each move after its been made and progressed from is
a fantastic idea.

~~~
schtog
2nd that.

------
ravbaker
Finally Google grows enough to explains his own concepts.

